# My Lastest Litters



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Satin carrier litters that actually have satins in them, first gen lilac litter and a litter 'just to see what happens' (I couldn't help myself.
All litters have been reduced down, and a few of the satin carrier litters have been fostered off, because the moms weren't doing a great job. But they are doing well now! hehe

*PIC HEAVY* I got a bit crazy with the camera!

Satin Litters (Parents are Satin Carriers)






















































The pictures above are three litters combined and fostered. All the satin mice are male except two, just my luck! hehe
They all seem to be a combo of silver and incredibly pale champagne, none are albino because they have tan hairs in the ears.




































This litter is also fostered off, the two satin are a male and a female, pretty sure they are Ivory. The brown girl I am not sure of, chocolate or cinnamon, but she doesn't look ticked, yet she has a *slightly* darker undercoat as you can see with her nose.


















My L1G1 Lilac Litter (Line One, Generation One) three does and three bucks, which works out well because I will be crossing Gen1 together before outcrossing to my other lines when they start. There are surprisingly different shades of black in this litter, and they are the biggest babies I think have ever been born in my mousery! The mom is Loganberry Stock.



























And my 'See what they carry litter' I thought they carried chocolate and pied, well I was right about the pied, but no chocs showed up, apparently they must carry pink eye cos I got a dove broken! lol These are all girls and will either be happily kept by me, or a I have a guy looking for some pet girlies. The parents were well typed, so they should have good ears and tails.

And one last picture cos its too cute...









Awwww! lol

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

your pics are always good these days Willow  

great looking babies, adore the satins!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*bzzzt* cuteness overload *rzzzt*

Great pix!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

What a lovely bunch, especially like the little brown mystery girl and all those blacks, always look so shiny.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I especially love the first litter where the eyes have just opened and they are starting to look like proper little mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

even though I've seen loads,I never quite get over the attractiveness of satin fluffs,they are lovely youngsters.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The older satins are a little smaller than they should be at this age (15 days) due to sucky mothering, but have come along brilliantly since I fostered them out. I was so scared I was gonna have to cull the older satins cos they looked so sick, I'm very happy I gave them a chance now, hopefully they will grow up well.

Willow xx


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

I am in love with those "see what they carry litter" Those brokens are stunning...especially the dove.


----------

